
26-Year Old Founder Raising $100 Million To Take On Microsoft - dotBen
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-26-year-old-entrepreneur-has-raised-more-than-100-million-to-slay-the-giants-2011-8?op=1
======
patrickod
His comment about the 'YC demographic' not having any insight to the pains in
business is both lame and in my experience quite inaccurate. Just because
they're not in the stereotypical age bracket does not mean you should discount
them off hand. It's just arrogant.

~~~
dotBen
It's arrogant to a point but there is a reasonable argument in there. I'm 30,
I've worked in my fair share of large companies and startups, and I can see
the pain points many large companies have the startups frankly don't.

If you're 21 and just graduated or mid-20s and only worked in startups,
frankly, you are not going to be aware of many of the pain points big
companies face that startups just never have to deal with.

~~~
patrickod
They may not have the same experience but the point he was making was that
they are almost obsessed with trivial fleeting trends. In my experience of
people, that is not the case.

------
dotBen
I post this to HN mainly because of the reference to YC (and YC companies +
founders) but also because I think his point that we don't think about the
'real work problems' out there is astute. B2B is sexy too.

